# function in anderem Frame aufrufen



## maho15 (16. Juli 2002)

*function in anderem Frame aufrufen per Schaltfläche*

Ich habe 2 Frames.

Im linken möchte ich mit einem javascript eine function in dem rechten Frame aufrufen.

Wenn ich es so mache funzt es nicht:


LINKER_FRAME
------------------------------------------------------------------
function showimage() {
  	parent.frames["PictureFrame"].self.document.showimageMain()
}
------------------------------------------------------------------



RECHTER_FRAME(PictureFrame)
------------------------------------------------------------------
function showimageMain() {
  	self.document.slider.src = "Image.jpg"
}
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## McFrag (16. Juli 2002)

lass ma das self weg

ausserdem heisst das:

parent.NameDesFrames.Eigenschaft/Methode();

parent.RechtesFenster.close();


----------



## Samuel (16. Juli 2002)

parent.NAMEDESRECHTENFRAMES.showimageMain();

das ist alles!!  NAMEDESRECHTENFRAMES steht für den namen den du dem frame zugeteil hast (im frameset)

greetZZzz


----------



## maho15 (16. Juli 2002)

Danke, es tut soweit.

Wie funktioniert das ganze aber bei einer Schaltfälche?

<form action="" method="post" name="form1" targe="leftFrame">
    <input type="button" name="Submit" value="Vorw&auml;rts" onClick="javascript:nextimage()">
  </form>

Schaltfäche im Mainframe soll javafunction im leftFrame aufrufen.


----------



## Samuel (16. Juli 2002)

```
<input type="button" value="Aufrufen der Funktion" onclick="parent.FRAMENAME.deinfunktion();">
```


----------

